
Intel server-grade CPUs impacted by new NetCAT attack - pulisse
https://www.zdnet.com/article/intel-server-grade-cpus-impacted-by-new-netcat-attack/
======
zamadatix
Link to the actual paper
[https://www.cs.vu.nl/~herbertb/download/papers/netcat_sp20.p...](https://www.cs.vu.nl/~herbertb/download/papers/netcat_sp20.pdf)

